# Lipoderm-Y



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2004)

Lipoderm-Y....

 Is this stuff for real?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

Do a search and read the writeup at www.mindandmuscle.net


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## topolo (Jul 13, 2004)

ask Jodi


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> ask Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> ask Jodi


You really have no life do you?  I'm almost starting to feel sorry for your pathetic, pitiful and disturbing life that you lead.

Give it up already.  How many more times to I have to ask you?

AND YES!  I'd recommend LipoY, but I like Lipo Ultra better.  Of course this all depends on what you are wanting to use it for.  LipoY is good for chest fat and hip/thighs.  I should be receiving my order of the new advanced lipo y and advanced absolved this week.  I haven't tried it yet so I as of now I have no personal feedback on that one.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Topolo crossed the line quite some time ago. Jodi, I think we need to kick his ass


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

I didn't benefit form it at all


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You really have no life do you?  I'm almost starting to feel sorry for your pathetic, pitiful and disturbing life that you lead.
> 
> Give it up already.  How many more times to I have to ask you?
> 
> AND YES!  I'd recommend LipoY, but I like Lipo Ultra better.  Of course this all depends on what you are wanting to use it for.  LipoY is good for chest fat and hip/thighs.  I should be receiving my order of the new advanced lipo y and advanced absolved this week.  I haven't tried it yet so I as of now I have no personal feedback on that one.




Well, I felt sorry for you a long time ago.................and you are the one who is pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Topolo crossed the line quite some time ago. Jodi, I think we need to kick his ass




Well, Jodi crossed the line first...but having said that, I could use a good ass kicking!


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by Jodi:   I should be receiving my order of the new advanced lipo y and advanced absolved this week.  I haven't tried it yet so I as of now I have no personal feedback on that one.






HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, I wonder what your opinion will be? Call me crazy but I am guessing that you will love it!


----------



## nychild (Jul 14, 2004)

It did nothing for me.  I also used it on my abs.  Is there some'n like that for ab fat?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2004)

Hmmm... topolo you live in Phoenix?  And Jodi, you're in Mesa?  You guys only live 30 minutes apart (I'm guessing you knew that).  Maybe you should arm wrestle or something.

My money is on Jodi!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hmmm... topolo you live in Phoenix? And Jodi, you're in Mesa? You guys only live 30 minutes apart (I'm guessing you knew that). Maybe you should arm wrestle or something.
> 
> My money is on Jodi!


 omg, i never even noticed that!  LOL!

 topolo, watch yourself... i think Jodi could probably whoop your ass.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> omg, i never even noticed that!  LOL!
> 
> topolo, watch yourself... i think Jodi could probably whoop your ass.




I'd be scared!!!  I KNOW she can woop my ass.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I didn't benefit form it at all



I read/hear this quite a bit.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

but just to be fair we are going to test this product on Gena for her next show in Sept.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

I used it for mine....could have just been a mental thing of applying something to those pesty areas, I dunno.   But I did see some difference on the back of the legs.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

I guess the true test would be to be on a strict maintenance phase, rather than a cutting phase, use the product and measure the results.


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> omg, i never even noticed that!  LOL!
> 
> topolo, watch yourself... i think Jodi could probably whoop your ass.





I am quite sure she could whoop my ass.......that's why I only pop off on-line


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, I wonder what your opinion will be? Call me crazy but I am guessing that you will love it!


Yup, I'm the only one that likes Avant products.  My business alone really pays their salaries, website and marketing.   

You know I don't receive incentives for talking about my liking of Avant products as TP and I have both told you.  So why do you insist on this imature behavior.

I know what it is, your just not intelligent enough to actually comprehend anything at Avant or you would be over there putting down about 75% of the members.  They seem to have great results with Avant products too and speak very highly of Avant like I do.

Hmmmm......Here's another great review of the product.  http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=11705  Yup, its only me.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I guess the true test would be to be on a strict maintenance phase, rather than a cutting phase, use the product and measure the results.


 Im not sure if you'd see much on a maintenance diet.

 The idea behind Lipo and Absolved is to release stored ffa's.  If youre not in a defecit, itll probably just get stored as fat again.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

then it would be very difficult to ever know if it truly worked.


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yup, I'm the only one that likes Avant products.  My business alone really pays their salaries, website and marketing.
> 
> You know I don't receive incentives for talking about my liking of Avant products as TP and I have both told you.  So why do you insist on this imature behavior.
> 
> ...




Well for the one review you posted I could post 500 to the contrary...........including Rob's! The point here isn't Avant...........I like the company and I think they are honest!! It's you who has the attitude and anytime you want to compare your intelligence and mine Jodi you let me know!.............but I am still sure you could kick my ass!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Well for the one review you posted I could post 500 to the contrary...........including Rob's! The point here isn't Avant...........I like the company and I think they are honest!! It's you who has the attitude and anytime you want to compare your intelligence and mine Jodi you let me know!.............but I am still sure you could kick my ass!


And Rob's results with the product is the end all......?

I could post many more too but this is Prince's board, not Avant.  Go to Avant and you will see that more people are satisfied with the products than not.  Maybe you might learn a thing or two while your their except they won't put up with your childish behaviour there.



> then it would be very difficult to ever know if it truly worked.


Prince - Knowing your body and how it responds to different levels of dieting, IMO, is the best way to know if a product works for you.  Absolved and Lipo are great for me but for some reason FL7 didn't do shit for me.  Funny thing is that lots of people raved about FL7.    What works for one may not always work for another.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

I posted this in the other Avant thread but thought I would post it here to:

topolo, will you please shut up and stop badgering Jody about Avant supplements, it's getting old I am not going to put up with it any longer.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 14, 2004)

Amen!


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I posted this in the other Avant thread but thought I would post it here to:
> 
> topolo, will you please shut up and stop badgering Jody about Avant supplements, it's getting old I am not going to put up with it any longer.




I dont respond to threats.please check your pm Rob


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> And Rob's results with the product is the end all......?



I could post many more too but this is Prince's board, not Avant.  Go to Avant and you will see that more people are satisfied with the products than not.  Maybe you might learn a thing or two while your their except they won't put up with your childish behaviour there.



You are the child............and I would expect that on an Avant site that would be the case.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I dont respond to threats.



as said in the other thread...shut up, respond again and you're banned.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> then it would be very difficult to ever know if it truly worked.


 Try this:

 Get yourself on a diet you're familiar with.  Something youve used before.  Something in which you know what your body will do while on it... how much weight you expect to lose, how fast, etc.  Then add in Lipo/Absolved and see if anything changes.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

how about you do that?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

Buy me some and i will.


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2004)

I will not be silenced


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I will not be silenced



I am going to give you a piece of advice, or wisdom, that will help you out the rest of your life, so read it carefully and remember it:

*Choose your battles wisely.*

Just in case you're usure of what this means, many things in life are not worth fighting over, let it go, you'll be better off.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I am going to give you a piece of advice, or wisdom, that will help you out the rest of your life, so read it carefully and remember it:
> 
> *Choose your battles wisely.*
> 
> Just in case you're usure of what this means, many things in life are not worth fighting over, let it go, you'll be better off.


 I dont get it... does this mean you ARE going to buy me some Lipo and Absolved?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2004)

this is ridiculous. All I wanted to know is if this freakin stuff works!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry Juggernaut for all this confusion.  Yes the lipo y works but as with any supplement, people respond differently.  For some it works very well and for others it may not do a damn thing.  

Where are you looking to mobilize fat from would be a good question to start with.


----------



## instant (Jul 14, 2004)

juggernaut I took lipo-y on a maintanance phase and I had 0 results.  I also had to stop using the product because it burned me incredibly bad, I still have a bad scar on my abs, I really wouldn't recommend it, I think you would do better with actual diet and a thermogenic of some sort instead.

I have nothing against any of the opinons for or against this product but I will say I was extremely disappointed with results and horrified with the burns I recieved.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks for the info- i am not risking it


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> ...but as with any supplement, people respond differently.  For some it works very well and for others it may not do a damn thing.



this is what people need to understand with ALL supplements, whether it be ephedra or M1T, some people just do not respond, others do.

this is why I decided it would only be fair that I test Avant's transdermal fat products and find out for myself, well actually we're gonna test them on Gena!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> we're gonna test them on Monolith!


 woohoo


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice..........LOL using the wife as a guenie pig.


----------



## skinner3233 (Jul 15, 2004)

anybody ever try the stuff called cutting gel....did it work?.....i used it but couldn't really tell


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

cutting gel will do nothing other than release water from the applied area.  It does not mobolize fat.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

cutting gel is very different than the Avant products.  cutting gel works by drawing moisture out - like a topical diuretic.  it's pretty similar to when competitors apply preparation H to their abs or thighs.  no fat is mobilized but the are may temporarily look better.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

oops - jodi and i posted together.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 15, 2004)

cant drinking a lot of water do the same as pushing water outside the body (via doing peepee?) And what about using creatine to do the water into the cell bit? Surely that will get rid of some of the subq in the skin...


----------



## nychild (Jul 16, 2004)

It did burn me too. 

maybe i try absolved..


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2004)

is there anything that cuts down on titty fat? (sorry couldnt say that with a straight face)


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2004)

well, if you you just mean fat on your pecs that will come off as you get leaner (with males chest/abs is usually the last), but if you mean gyno that is a different problem all together.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2004)

no gyno here-natural so bitch tits are not included


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

fyi, you can get gyno without using gear


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> no gyno here-natural so bitch tits are not included



gyno can come from hitting puberty.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2004)

guess i havent gone thru puberty.


----------



## topolo (Jul 17, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> this is ridiculous. All I wanted to know is if this freakin stuff works!




It Doesn't.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> It Doesn't.



That's retarded, Topolo.  Are you really that stupid that you believe it does not work.  Or are you simply stating that it does not work for you?

Any halfway rational being would realize that even the best supplements (such as creatine) don't work for everyone.

Hell, LipoDerm does very little for me, but that does not discount the fact that thousands upon thousands of individuals are very, very happy with there results.


----------



## topolo (Jul 18, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> That's retarded, Topolo.  Are you really that stupid that you believe it does not work.  Or are you simply stating that it does not work for you?
> 
> Any halfway rational being would realize that even the best supplements (such as creatine) don't work for everyone.
> 
> Hell, LipoDerm does very little for me, but that does not discount the fact that thousands upon thousands of individuals are very, very happy with there results.



Well TP, as a matter of fact I am retarded!  

Let me revise and amplify my statement............It did not work for me or a girl I was dating...............I also have a friend and a client that each used it and it did not work for them. That is four out of four, while hardly a sample that Gallop or Zogby would call reliable, it is enough for me.

Also my sister is on week 3 of it and has seen no results.

Having said all of this........let me repeat myself for the 50th time TP, I like Avant and I believe they are an honest company. Moreover, I have said many times that I admire you (even though you think I am retarded). I just tend to agree with Robert Dimaggio, that these spot fat loss products are not that effective.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jul 18, 2004)

Lipoderm Ultra works great for me...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Well TP, as a matter of fact I am retarded!
> 
> Let me revise and amplify my statement............It did not work for me or a girl I was dating...............I also have a friend and a client that each used it and it did not work for them. That is four out of four, while hardly a sample that Gallop or Zogby would call reliable, it is enough for me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying.  By the way, I never said that you were retarded, just that it was a retarded statement, with gross overgeneralizations.  And I know you have seen a ton of independant positive feedback as well.


----------



## brodus (Jul 19, 2004)

I tried Etched, and it sucked ass...now I know this isn't a Avant product, but I also know that Avant and Black Star Labs are in cahoots and the transdermal carrier is identical.  It is a serious skin irritant, and without a PE like DMFA or DMFO, the irritation is for nought.  

I actually got better results from 7-oxo oral along with yohimbine HCL oral.

I'm not dogging the success stories--obvisouly some people found it worked...but I tend to think people make all kinds of dietary and workout changes, then add Ab-Solved, and think it was the Ab-Solved.  Yes I have read all of the research and articles on Avant, and yes, I think the cost is low enough that no matter what I believe, people should try and see for themselves...I'm just concurring with Topolo here. 

Also, there is no conclusive evidence to the "site specific" theory of bioactivity, as systemic sides/physiological phenomena are pervasive in users of these products.  The easiest way to test this yourself is to do a cheapo saliva test on your testosterone levels while running a cycle of "Sytenhance."  If it only worked site-specific, you wouldn't notice a change and wouldn't need PCT. but....well, try it yourself and see...I'm not making any claims...if you want the truth, try my example and see for yourself.  As a community of like-minded individuals, there should be no gag rule on the sharing of ideas and information.


----------



## topolo (Jul 19, 2004)

Well put Brodus...............I also have another theory on Avant's transdermals, and I may be wrong.....it is just a theory, but I believe they work much better on people who are already lean maybe 5 or 6% body fat than people like me at around 12%.


----------

